# Dragon warriors idea and recruitment thread



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

I want to start a roleplay thread with a dark elf regiment (warriors or cold one knight grouping, havnt decided yet) named the dragon warriors. I would like to see how many people would be interested, and which one people would like to roleplay more, the cold one knights, or the warriors. I am more leaning towards the warriors, since we can have them on foot or riding as needed later on.

either way, I would like one musician, and one standard barer, myself being the champion who will lead the regiment.

the character leading the regiment for myself will be, and the way Id like people to put out their characters:
Name: Azrael Valmir
eye colour: Left eye is blue, right eye is red
skin pigment: very pale
Hair length / style / colour: Hair is long, straight, and whiter then the first snowfall.
height: stands a bit taller then most dark elves. (for this just state if your taller or shorter then a standard dark elf, or if your a standard dark elf. makes it easier)
background: a veteran soldier in the dark elf army. leads the Dragon warriors, an elite group, dedicated to eradicating the high elves and serving maliketh, has been a blackguard, cold one knight, and warrior in the past. is well known for being ruthless to those under him, and most dark elves know his namesake because of this.

if we dont get enough people joining the roleplay, it might not go through.

if you want to be a standard barer or the musician say so, first come, first serve.

im thinking a good 8-12 people we will do warriors, if we get only 6-7 ill do cold one knight / warrior training variation.


EDIT: ok for those interested, I have thought of how the roleplay will be directed. the roleplay will be based around a dark elf spearman warrior squad, of well trained warriors who are aspiring to become black guard, under the guidance of Azrael Valmir. so most warriors and cold one knight experienced people will be allowed. no people with black guard experience aside from those taking up the musician or standard barer position will be allowed, so to keep the command units as the experienced training the rest for the blackguard.

I have a squad of warriors I have decided to even paint a model after everyone who joins this roleplay, so I would like people to give a basic colour scheme with their characters, keep it a dark elf theme, so dark colours. the shields will all be the regiment colours of Necron abyss background with black but shadowgrey highlighted dragon symbol.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Name: Alzar Kalphaeros
Eye Color: Fully dialated pupils (eyes are full black)
Skin Pigment: Very Pale almost blue.
Hair: Medium length (almost down to shoulders) Jet black and unusually curly for a dark elf.
Height: Standard Dark elf height Leaning more towards tall.
Armor Color: Black with a blood red trim and adorned with spikes.
Background: Served as a cold one knight for his whole life and trained since birth to ride, he served in various campiagns, and belongs to the house of Malus Darkblade he was distinguished in battle so was recruited by the elite dragon warriors and put on leave by his master.

hope thats good :biggrin: also will you be needing a second in command?


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

second in command in a small regiment would be one of the other command's (standard barer or musician) the standard barer and musician both would help with the morale of the unit.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

yeh I see what you mean, I'd be standard bearer but it depends on how bulky the standard will be.


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

all the standards are big, cuz they rise above the unit to inspire it. go on the GW site they have the pics for all the standard barers for the units. or should, if not ill take a few pics when I get a hold of the house camera and post them up, Im almost my cold one knights, painted wise, the commanders the closest done, of coarse, and i have it looking awsome. black and shadow grey cold one with blood red eyes, liche purple armor for the knight and a necron abyss shield, though i will probably go with whatever colour I use for my warriors with spears. I love spears.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

kk I'll pass on the standard bearer, now lets get the thread doing what its supposed to! Recruit! :laugh:


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Name: He won't tell anybody.
Eye Color: Red.
Skin Pigment: Very pale.
Hair: White.
Height: Average for a Dark Elf.
Background: Appeared when the regiment started recruiting, and offered to become standard bearer. Also there is something vaguely disquiteing about him...

There, now you've got a standard bearer(if you will have me:crazy


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

it would be better if you had a name, even if you dont like telling people, since being part of the dark elf regiment is mandatory for their race, and this is just a reference for everyone, so not having a name doesnt work.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I've gone and read what you have put down about no Blackguard experience, but I was wondering whether I'd be able to play as a disgraced Blackguard soldier, newly given the position, and was banished to the marches/front line regiments, until I could prove myself again, as a basic soldier and work my way up?

Just a quick one while I'm waiting for confirmation (and so I don't have to change to much =P).

Name: Faeya Corhandir
Eye Colour: Violet
Skin Pigment: Ashen Grey. There is nothing particularly noticeable about him.
Hair Length - Short, military style, no fancy hair decorations, or colouring, just pure, jet black flat-top, to show his penitence.
Height - Standard Dark Elf Height.
Background - Was a veteran warrior, who sotically served in the city guard. He was famed in the unit he served with for superb spear control, and was put forward to serve on the Black Guard. He passed the entrance testing and his baptism of fire, but during his first mission to Ulthuan on a raid, his commander was a champion of Malekith. The Commander was cut down by an Elven Prince, and those in the Black Guard who survived the raid were ordered onto front line duty, an insult to their abilities, suggesting that they needed training. Azrael, a famous Nobleman, leader of the Dragon Knights, noted for their daring battlefield exploits was not too happy about having the name of a former Blackguard with his kings displeasure associated with his unit. Still, it would be a useful position for Azrael, should Faeya 'pass away' during a mission.


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

if you did that, azrael probably wouldnt have been trying to get you back for the blackguard, but thats just his personal disposition. so because of that it would more likely be you coming to azrael asking to be given another chance, if you were trained by him the first time, or be given a chance under him in the dragon warriors. (seeing how the latter may end up being better)

allthough, I would more make your story that you didnt suceed in killing elves to save your commander, because dark elf mentality, even though the commander should not command, you wouldnt be punished for slaying one of your pathetic high elf cousins, but they would have prefered if you let the shadow warrior kill off kouran first.

or the witch king, who the black guards take their orders from directly, told you to seek out azrael and undergo his training, and Azrael will not be kind to you if thats what you want. 

but I dont have any other problems with you being kicked out of the blackguard and then trying to join again, just remember that I will be extra hard on you with azrael.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Aye, I'll do that. Changing it now.

And it's no problem that you'll be hard on me. Gives extra character. Can't see elves (Dark Elves) being all lovey-dovey with potential threats to their ambition.


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

much better, much better.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

I am in and i can be musician.

Name Rethalor Lenhteras.
eye colour: Both are cold blue
skin pigment: Pale
Hair length / style / colour: Long black hair, half way down his back
height:Normal Dark Elf length
Background: Rethalor served in an warrior regiment for a long time until his regiment was ambushed and almoust totaly killed and he was blamed. His commander then decided to send him to Azrael unit and hope that he was going to be killed there, by an enemy or an Dark elf.


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

Flerden said:


> I am in and i can be musician.
> 
> Name Rethalor Lenhteras.
> eye colour: Both are cold blue
> ...


lots of little typos eh? blacck? blaimed? (black and blamed, btw )


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Name: Mazara Jak.
Eye Color: Red.
Skin Pigment: Very pale.
Hair: White.
Height: Average for a Dark Elf.
Background: Appeared when the regiment started recruiting, and offered to become standard bearer. Also there is something vaguely disquiteing about him...

There, theirs my revised character.
Picky, picky, picky...:laugh:


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Name: Mordeth "Kinbutcher" Krallheart.
Description: Average build, eyes looks like a dragons eyes (lizard-like), with a faint purple colour. Hair is light-blonde, almost waistlong. Has the mark of Khaine burnt in over right eyebrow, and on right shoulder, altough it rarely shows under his armour and clothes. (Can we have own colors on clothes? As i think only thing we all need in comon is armour  In that case, dark blue and light blue-purple clothes, with small silver decorations formed as dragons).
Equipment: What do we have?
Background: With decent noble origins, he served in the armies of Naggaroth at a safe distance from battle, but only until the day his mother died. Being the only in his family he had some love for, he quivkly went on a rampage, killing his father, his brothers, uncles and their families, making him the only Krallheart left alive. Unfortunately for him, one of the killed was a relative of a far more powerful noble family, and so he was stripped of his rank and sent to the battlefield to either die, or reclaim his vicious honour.
Skills: Being a somewhat isolated noble, (As much as it is possible in a Dark Elf society) he has somewhat limited experience in real combat, but is nevertheless highly skilled with the blade, as befits a true Dark Elf noble. This he showed as he killed his whole family off, altough this was mostly done one-on-one or by stealth.
Personality: Somewhat arrogant, a bit foolish, but vicious and very intelligent. Has no intention of letting this setback in life hinder his quest for power, fame and wealth.
Also has, (surprisingly enough), no illusions about his own importance in the regiment.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Cool, we've got six characters now. Here come the Dragon Warriors Cold One Knights!
For Khaine! Mahahahahahahaaaa!
:biggrin:


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

im guessing you didnt read the edit? the roleplay will be in the form of a warrior squad being trained and trying out for the blackguard, malikiths personal bodyguards / army.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Damn, I forgot...


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

ok in hopes that we get 2 more people, I will start this roleplay any time between wedensday and saturday of this week.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm up for it. I'll try to sort a character by tonight.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Name: Xyndriess Redvenom (formerly Surespite)
eye colour: red pupils
skin pigment: milky white
Hair length / style / colour: long, pale pink hair pulled into a wire braided ponytail
height: about average for a female Dark Elf
background: A former member of House Helbane. She had hoped to join the House elite guard, but was betrayed and believed drowned by the actions of her jealous sister Kharisa. 
Kharisa threw her from the Black Arc 'Eternal Vengeance' as it set sail from Har Ganeth, but only she and Xyndriess know that truth. The act was more than the hope to gain her sisters position, many saw the red eyes as a blessing of Khaine, and Kharisa knew of her sisters ambition to join the brides, if that was to happen she would be forever second in her families line.

Unfortuantely for Kharisa, Xyndriess surived managing to Swim to shore using a broken piece of wood. Uncertain of her position and news that the suggestion she fled House Helbanes service, she was forced to leave the city. Changing her name to Redvenom, she used her limited training to get placed within a city guard regiment at Naggarond. 

It was here she learned to use the Repeater crossbow with such finesse that she was considered for the Shades, but turned it down when her commander heard of the call for recruits for Azrael's unit. Due to her ability with the crossbow as well as the blade, he sent Xyndriess to stand as the choice of the Naggrond City Guard. It is something she relishes more than the slitting of her own sisters throat, the chance to slay the weakling Asur and the enemies of Malekith.

Note: wears a black silk sash at all times across her face leaving only her eyes viable. The reason for this is two-fold, to help disguise her gender and for the added security in case she should ever cross paths with her sister. At least before she is ready for the meeting on her terms as course. 


Let me know if you have any issues, I'm happy to mod this, if not, cool and I await the game.


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

druchii, very nice character, as i would expect.

no i like it very much, actually.

edit: also, as a future note, I have alot of the paths of this roleplay set out, and some of you may even die, if you do, i will allow you to create a new character to play if you want to keep in the roleplay. but just make sure you remember that I will be going for realism, so if you die, for whatever reason, your characters out, ressurection isnt part of warhammer.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Ok, I'm not really up on Dark Elf fluff but I'll give it a go.

*Name:* Veden Nightheart.
*Eye colour:* Green.
*Skin pigment*: Usual paleness for an Elf.
*Hair length / style / colour:* Black, long and straight. Simple.
*Height:* Slightly shorter than average.
*Equipment:* Light armour, spear, dagger.
*Clothing:* Veden wears midnight blue robes beneath his armour and a similarly colour sash around his waist over the top of it.
*Background:* Veden is the youngest son of a Nobleman. While his elder brother is being groomed to take over the household and command their armies and his elder sister is training as a Sorceress, was largely ignored. Realising very little would ever come of him staying at home, left to pursue a new path, taking with him only his armour and a spear. It was while half drunk in some deboucherous bar that he overheard word of Azrael's unit and set of in search of him, hoping it may be the opportunity he was looking for.

*Added Notes:* Rarely fights with a shield, generally preferring two handed use of his spear.

Hope thats cool.


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

ok DE fluff lession time.

the basic idea of Dark elf society is their hatred for... pretty much everything. Also EVERY member of DE society is apart of a regiment or another. Dark elves who are poor are drafted into the armies, and those who are wealthy are so because of their prowess in battle in the armies.

Khainites are distrusted among most of dark elf society, since they will kill anything, including other dark elves, for their own gain. (a khainite is someone who worships khaine, if you cant figure it out, which is witch elves, assassins, executioners and hags, model wise).

Dark elves are majorily lead by malekith, the witch king. and any who speak out about him will be found and slain, usually by an assassin.

all in all, Dark elves are not malicious, blood thirsty, and dont play nice. even the nobles have a chip on their shoulder most of the time. but they DO know better then to talk back to a superior, since their superior is usually a better fighter and crueler then them.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Ok, I'll have a little rethink.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Aye, they are crueler. If you're found wanting, you get plonked on the front line of a battle unit. Less blood on their hands and a viable promotion for the commander if they manage to do a faceplant on a sword.


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

heres a treat for you all, anyone wondering what Azrael would look like as a model (currently)










I will be working on other models to represent everyone, sooner or later, given enough time.

Also, I will be running 5 unnamed Elves who will be in the unit with us, aswell as either electing 2 of you to do banner / musician work. Also, even though its abit unheard of, I think if you guys want, you can use multiple characters, to give a bigger squad for us. (that would mean you would have to put the character name at the top, ex AZRAEL: then below it, the actions / dialouge your doing, etc.


----------

